# Quarantine tanks



## longtail4711 (Jun 8, 2010)

How does one go about properly setting up a quarantine tank? I have an empty and dry 5 gal., so it's not a cycled tank and I'm a bit worried to put fish in there if they are sick and just get hit with ammonia and nitrite issues because there is no bio-system. 

Any thoughts? Discuss.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

In between quarantines I usually clean the filter good and put it on an established tank so that when I need to use the quarantine tank all I need to do is add water, any deco for hiding, then put the filter on the tank, instantly ready. Might have a small spike but not likely unless you are putting lots of fish in it.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have an empty 10 on stand by. The trick is to always have cycled media ready. For me, I run an extra HOB on one of my tanks. Anytime I need to set up a QT, fill 10g up, move filter and presto...done deal. I don't run a light on the QT and sometimes will use heat. No substrate or decor but have a couple of terra cotta pots handy just in case.


----------



## David C (Jul 7, 2010)

If one fish is infected with a bacterial ailment or parasite wouldn't all the fish in that tank be exposed? Removing only the one showing symptoms wouldn't help prevent the others from getting sick. I would think the entire tank would need treated and quarantine wouldn't be necessary.

On the other hand, if one fish is injured or suffers a non contagious ailment I could see quarantine to prevent other fish from bothering it.

I recently had a bout with BBA in one of my 10g tanks. I resigned to a complete tear down and sterilization with bleach. I removed the fish to a quarantine to let the digestive tract clear of spores while I cleaned the tank, gravel, filter, and decorations.

I vacuumed my 29g tank into a 10g to use as a quarantine. I used about 3g from the established tank and 3g of fresh water. Not much different than doing a 50% water change in the original tank. No, the beneficial bacteria didn't have a good colony, but they would be present in the water from the other tank to help with ammonia and nitrite.

Since I only had a mollie and two cory's I didn't run a filter, I did frequent water changes until I was ready to replace them in the cleaned tank. :fish-in-bowl:

Here they are back in the cleaned tank, looking good.


----------

